# ADA 90cm tank journal UPDATED 7/20



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

If someone could advise me on how to post bigger images from the Planted Tank hosting side, that would be great.

This is a complete ADA 90cm system I recently installed. These are all Day 1 shots, and I will make updates often to show the progress of the layout. Thanks!

*tank*: ADA 90cm (90X45X45cm)
*lighting*: ADA GRAND SOLAR I (1- 8,000K 150watt HQI + 2- 8,000K 36watt PC
*CO2*: pressurized system using Precision Marine regulator and Aqua Medic reactor 1000
*Filtration*: Eheim 2217, ADA Lily Pipe Inflow model V-7 17mm, ADA Lily Pipe Outflow model P-4 13mm, media= ADA BIO-RIO (2 liters), NA-Carbon, Eheim Ehfi-Mech
*Substrate*: 4 liters (2/3 of a 6 liter bag used) ADA Power Sand "SPECIAL" M (medium granule), 2- 9 liter bags ADA Aqua Soil "Amazonia" normal type, 1- 8kg bag ADA Bright Sand decorative sand (in foreground), ADA Tourmaline BC.
*Plants*: Crypt lucens, Crypt ponterdefolia, Crypt balansae, Crypt retrospiralis,Crypt wendtii "Mi-Oya", Ludwigia arcuata, Rotala rotundifolia "green", Java Fern, Java Moss, Anuabias nana, Lobelia cardinalis "red", Sagitaria subulata "dwarf", Polygonum sp. "pink", Comcesalea sp.

Potential...a faint panic always comes over me about this time. 









Tourmaline BC added. 









Power Sand Special "M", about 4 liters (from a 6 liter bag).









2- 9 liter bags of ADA Aqua Soil "Amazonia" normal type. The 90cm tank (about the same as a U.S. 58 gallon) would normally take closer to 3- 9 liter bags, but sinec we are using decorative sand, it doesn"t need as much.









8kg of ADA BRIGHT SAND is added. I was just very careful in keeping the 2 substrates separated, rather than using a partition. This has worked well for me in the past, but takes some planning and patience when adding the substrate.









The selection of ADA "Old Black Wood"-- more pieces than I will use, but I find it helpful to have some extra pieces on hand in case a particular piece is not working out, etc. 









Adding the base pieces-- notice in the previous image the 2 distinct shapes/groups of wood. I chose similar "base" pieces, and then similar "branched" pieces









The two branched pieces bring the hardscape together, taking advantage of the added dimension offered by the open top style, trimless tank design.









I add just enough water to wet the substrate-- little or no pooling or puddling of water. This makes planting much easier/more civilized and as well, when you fill the tank, the water right away is very clear. 









Adding plants. 









With the primary layout complete, I start to gently, slowly add water. 









The opposite side view.









Filled, you can see the clarity right away. No way to have achieved this if I had tried to aquascape with water in the tank. There is no need to let your tank run with water in it first before adding plants. (Something I see people do a lot). If that's your style though, go for it. 


















Open top tanks provide such a cool added angle of view-- almost a whole other dimension to the layout. A pristine surface is key to enjoying this, though. 









Inside view of the "attraction point" of this layout. 









The Lily Pipe creates this cool little whirlpool effect due to the hydrodynamic design. Lifting just above the surface a lights-off time eradicates surface film an provides excellent aeration.









The completed installation, day 1. Mission accomplished. 


















Tubing is routed through the sides. 









A feel for the substrate depth. 









A view of the simple system under the hood. The filter is packed with ADA BIO-RIO, NA-Carbon, and Eheim Ehfi-Mech. A 2217 run through a reactor is perfect for this size tank. If I were using diffusers, which I often do, I would have chosen a 2215. I only use the "classic" style Eheims out of personal preference and many years of trouble-free operation from them. The Lily Pipes can be fitted to most any canister filter model, though.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Text updates are complete now.
If you are looking for any of the above ADA products: www.adgshop.com


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Awesome Jeff, thank you for the play-by-play. <<A faint panic>> 

When looking at these beautiful open top, filled to the rim tanks I can't help thinking about kids running around, bumping into the tank, dropping unspeakable things into the tank... [Daddy, fishies looked hungry, I gave them some spaghetti :redface: ]

How do you battle evaporation on these tanks? When algae scraping the sides (do algae grow in ADA tanks?) how do you keep water in the tank? Any issues with lime/calcium deposits from hard water?

Regarding the bigger picture... If you subscribe to the image hosting, you'll be able to post them as big as you want (I think). Or use some off-site image host.


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

very nice tank....the aqauascaping is beautiful, can't wait to see it grown in. Also what are you goin to be dosing???
O yeah....any fish or inverts going into the tank?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great Jeff.

I was just wondering why you are using carbon. Won't it absorb nutrients?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff, 
Beautiful job


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

great looking tank! but now all the fun is over :icon_roll or the fun begins...



co2 said:


> Looks great Jeff.
> 
> I was just wondering why you are using carbon. Won't it absorb nutrients?


it obsorbs excess nutrients in the begining and it also acts as biological filtration lader on. usually ada puts it in and under their substraight. just another one of those tricks

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words. 
Wasserpest- I understand your concerns about kids. I have a 4 year old son and a 1 year daughter. From very early on I teach them about the aquarium and what the rules are, etc. Of course things can happen and every home is different. I have never had any such problems, but that's me and my house. Of course this is not a tank for everyone in every situation. 
There is no "battle" in terms of evaporation, as I perform weekly water changes, so by the time the water level is dropping, it is being added back via water change. After 1 week, the water has not evaporated any more on these tanks than on other tank I do. I never use glass tops or covers on any planted tank-- only a canopy top on those specific installation. In short, the evaporation is minor/normal, and not something I have found to be a problem. 
Regarding algae removal, simply a non-issue I suppose. I use an algae pad and wipe the glass fairly normally. Usually the water level is down a bit at that time (I am typically doing this algae wipe at time of the water change). I understand the concern, but water spilling out is not a problem so long as one is not sloshing or thrashing about too much in the tank. 
We have extremely hard water here. Again, with regular water change regimen, the deposit amount on the glass at the very top/surface is minimal and easily removed with a little extra pressure from the algae pad. The remaining "deposit" for me is so faint as to be a total non-issue. I worried about that too in the beginning and can simply tell you that it is not a problem if you are wiping the glass every 7-10 days or so. 

Lil boy blue- dosing will be with ADA STEP 1 and Brighty K, 3Xs per week, 1ml per 5 gallons. When the tank is new (first week or so) I add ADA GREEN BACTER. 

co2- I have always used carbon on new planted tanks. Carbons absorption capacity is gone after about 1-3 weeks. Any nutrient absorption during that ime I think is minor. I do not dose a tank heavily for the first 3 weeks anyway. After that carbon really just becomes additional biological surface area. Sometimes I remove it right away, sometimes I leave it for awhile. In either case, I have never had any real problems I could trace to having some used up carbon in the filter. It is standard practice at ADA/Amano to run carbon in the beginning-- in the canister. Their's is the general model I follow. It is in the substrate as well-- in the Power Sand SPECIAL, Clear Super, a very fine powdered carbon, is added.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

How much did you spend on everything?


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

This was an installation for a client, but the total cost for this system was around $3000 (tank, stand, lighting w/bulbs, substrate, driftwood, plants, CO2 system, Eheim 2217, Lily Pipe glass inflow and outflow). 
We do custom design, installation, and maintenance: 
www.aquariumdesigngroup.com to view our portfolio


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for your response Jeff! Admiring the tank, I have another question. How to you fix the "Old Black Wood" in their positions? Especially the branchy parts that are going up to (and through) the surface of the tank?


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Sure. Those pieces are just touching on the base pieces. The taller piece (on the right if you are facing the tank) is just a single branch and the end is on the substrate. The piece on the left is rested on a base piece. In all it is very stable- I always make sure of that as I cannot be working too gingerly around the wood and even when you are, if something stands to fall over due to one little accidental bump-- well obviously that won't work! They rest on the side glass too, but just ever so slightly-- I like to keep it very easy to wipe glass and I don't like too much of the wood touching the glass in general.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 14, 2005)

that setup just makes me drool ! n makes me want to demolish mine and start over ! ><

are any fish gonna b goin into that setup? because personally, i wouldnt mind a fishless fishtank !


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh definitely fish-- just not sure what just yet. I don't usually add fish until about 1 month after set-up. This also gives some time to really get a feel for what will harmonize well with the layout.


----------



## dakotaice (Apr 8, 2006)

That's an absolutely beautiful tank, good job =)


----------



## jakieblak (Mar 18, 2006)

Amazing...Very very nice.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 14, 2005)

is it possible for u to post some higher resolution pics?

i really want to see the detailing of the fishtank.
thanks in advance


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

zephyr-- yes I would love to. Do I just need to subscribe to inage hosting or something? I tried to upload larger images and they were automatically reduced to the size you see in the thread.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 14, 2005)

your internet service providers usually provides some hosting space. ohterwise, yes you wil lha veto register on net for some space. You can use 
www.imageshack.com
www.yahoo.com (for webhosting)

these are just a few  hope it helps


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks much for sharing, Jeff. An update in a couple months will be a must roud:. Some day when I have $3000 eating a hole in my pocket, ADG will be getting a call .

Try photobucket to host your photos. Accounts are free. You upload your images, then link them directly to the [forum] webpage via copy/paste. I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, Jeff !
You know – I’m a fan of good photos in better resolution too…:red_mouth 
I would be glad to see all of your tanks details in bigger resolution also roud: 
As member of APF, you may use your own gallery there like hosting place:icon_excl 
The photos allowed in resolution up to 1024/768 pix.
That’s for example one of my Discus pictures there in resolution 600/800pix.:










Cheers


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I am speechless, that is some seriously amazing aquascaping! I usually don't like the effect of two different coloured substrate areas, but you make it look so natural and beautiful. You really are a great artist and ADA things are amazing tools for creating beautiful art and aquascapes!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

AQUASAUR-- thanks for the reminder about APF hosting. I am a member, and that's a great idea. I will look at Photobucket also-- thanks for the tips guys. 

Thank you rain for the very kind words. 

I visited the tank for the first time since set-up yesterday and it is making remarkable progress. I was super excited when I saw it. I will definitely have camera in hand next visit. The ease and pace with Aqua Soil/ADA substrate take so much of the "start-up stress" out of doing a new layout.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jeff,

As I stare (and stare and stare ) at this setup, a question..... How are those two emergent pieces of wood maintaining their upright position? I can't tell from the photo angle - Are they resting on the glass?


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Those pieces do rest just slightly on the glass _edge_. I don't like to touch the side glass so much because it is hard to clean the glass in those spots without moving the wood. I make sure I can work around the wood easily and that it is ultra-stable. I try to really take my time on hardscape placement because the way I layout a tank, the hardscape is not something that can be changed really. 

Both pieces get good support at the base too. 

I will get a few shots of this next visit as I have had that asked a few times now.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow! I've been so busy with algae problems that I hadn't even noticed that the legendary aquascaper - Jeff Senske!! - has started posting here! And showing us how he does it no less. Too cool!

"Heiko's Lesson" has as always been one of the most inspirational aquascapes I have ever seen - just magnificent! And some of your work shown on your ADG website is nothing short of breath taking!

Welcome aboard Jeff! And thanks for this "how-to". I will be joining the crowd that will anxiously await the update pics.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Like anything folks, you get get good *by doing*.
Not settling also and a lot of work.

The set up is not the big issue, it's maintaining thing till it does grow out.
That's one thing about the ADA products. They do make that easier.

I have flourite tanks going back, perhaps a decade now, I saw the difference in a few weeks(3-4 typically). I know what inert silica substrates and the best the water column can do, so there is a fair amount of success with the Soils. I've not seen one negative post by someone that has used the ADA soil.
Lots of folks had issues, but of course they'd never tried it also:icon_roll 

It can be done without the soil, but it does make it easier and with some species, it makes it much easier.

If you neglect a tank for a little while, the soil makes it more forgiving.
Open top tanks look great, scaping is fun, they are also, get this: much easier to maintain and work on.

Smaller branchy wood is mush preferred as it blocks less light and can arranged far more different ways(modular) than a single block of wood.

I have a 1500 gal tank and we are using ADA soil. I've converted every tank I have to it for that matter. I told Jeff about a year ago he might not like my substrate test (I was pretty critical and predicted it to be less than it turned out to be) but I think he did

Several other folks have done more intensive comparisons and we have all found similar results.

I went after ADA soil initially, but I also set up a test to see if it did what folks said. I'd expected less than I saw, but the evidence was fairly clear tio me what was causing the differences folks where seeing.

Jeff knows I was very critical(Busting his chops), crotchety towards ADA soil and that was one of my good days

But *you learn by doing*.......you no do, you no learn. So go try it!:thumbsup: 

You'll get better and better each time. You may take old prejudices and have a better tool to grow plants better and have a nicer scape.

You gain a lot by watching someone and then go "Hey! That's possible! I can do that!"

While nice products etc are available, and they do make things look nice, I've done every stand I've ever had DIY and they look good, I've DIY my own tanks, made nice open top tanks that had the ugly black trim, I've popped the trim off etc. But it's nice I no longer have to DIY my tanks, I like nice glassware, the Ruby is the coolest check valve bubble counter. 

The Aqua soil itself is not that costly, less than EC or flourite.

Any updated pics Jeff?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

i AM A BIG FAN OF YOUR PICS!




AQUASAUR said:


> Hi, Jeff !
> You know – I’m a fan of good photos in better resolution too…:red_mouth
> I would be glad to see all of your tanks details in bigger resolution also roud:
> As member of APF, you may use your own gallery there like hosting place:icon_excl
> ...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeff, Thanks for sharing. Just saw this thread. WOW! Stunning tank and great play by play. Someday I hope to have an ADA rimless! Looking forward to the updates too. One question. Is there a inline heater in the setup? Thanks again.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks so much! Wow-- scolley, thanks for having a look! I really appreciate the kind words. 

Tom- I visited this tank today and it is progressing really nicely. ZERO issues so far. It is definitely ready for an update shot, and I will get that next week for sure. 

Betowess-- no inline heater. Here in TX there is absolutely no reason to run a heater!! It's already crazy-hot outside and the tap water is really heating up. I don't ever use a heater on a planted tank anymore.

AquaSaur-- thanks for the tips-- I am all over that idea!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff,

I have noticed that use almost all ADA hardware on your tanks but I haven't yet seen you use one of the ADA filter. Does Amano have anything to say about that? 

BTW: Sweet tank as usual.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a couple of them, but honestly, unless you are going to see it (the ADA filters are very cool looking-- clean, industrial aesthetic which I am very fond of), an Eheim is tough to beat for the price-- especially when the N. American importer/distributor is here in Houston. I do use the ADA filter media, namely Bio-Rio, NA-CARBON, and Tourmaline F. There are applications where I would want to use an ADA filter, though.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff, updates please!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump to the top for updates!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Overfloater-- 
I know, I know-- I need to get some updates going. My past two visits to this tank I have been in a serious time crunch, and simply did not have time (forgot to even grab the camera). I will make this PROMISE to get some shots in next week. I will be back there on Tuesday. The tank is doing AWESOME w/ zero issues so far, except for having to thin out a few shrimp because there is zero algae in the tank for them to feed on, and I don't want the larger females to start nibbling on plants out of hunger.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

:hihi: Way to keep after it, Bob.

Jeff, you can't bait us like that and expect us to be patient . Also, my local club picked up a copy of your book. I only got a chance to thumb through it at the last meeting (before someone snagged it out from under my nose), but from what I saw it'll be on my shelf soon enough. Photos were wonderful!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

unirdna said:


> :hihi: Way to keep after it, Bob.
> 
> Jeff, you can't bait us like that and expect us to be patient . Also, my local club picked up a copy of your book. I only got a chance to thumb through it at the last meeting (before someone snagged it out from under my nose), but from what I saw it'll be on my shelf soon enough. Photos were wonderful!


Thanks... :biggrin: 

What book?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Thanks... :biggrin:
> 
> What book?


Jeff & Mike's book:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?link_code=as2&path=ASIN/1592531954&tag=aquaticplan06-20&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea that book even existed. I think I'll pick up a copy. It only has two reviews though... it might not be any good. :wink:


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

unirdna said:


> :hihi: Way to keep after it, Bob.
> 
> Jeff, you can't bait us like that and expect us to be patient . Also, my local club picked up a copy of your book. I only got a chance to thumb through it at the last meeting (before someone snagged it out from under my nose), but from what I saw it'll be on my shelf soon enough. Photos were wonderful!


Thanks! That book was a ton of work, so I it makes me so happy when I hear people like it. 

I will have update pics next week on the 90cm tank! The client is out of town so I know I can hang out and shoot for a while.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

*This is a bit off topic, but...*



Overfloater said:


> Wow, I had no idea that book even existed. I think I'll pick up a copy. It only has two reviews though... it might not be any good. :wink:


I've got the book. And The Inspired Aquarium by Jeff and Mike Senske is IMO outstanding. It has a vertical focus - aesthetics blended with practical advice in creating a visually appealing aquarium, broadly applied to every major type of tank. This book is not an "in the frame" aquarium picture book like Amano's, where you get a view of a tank with equipment ripped out, fans across the top to create ripples, and everything but the interior of the tank blacked out. Instead this book is filled with photos showing how lovely an aquarium can be, not just within the confines of the tank, but beautifully incorporated into your home. And it provides lots of practical information on how to make your vision a reality.

It covers fresh and saltwater fish only tanks, along with planted FW and SW reef tanks. It is not a detail technical treatise on any of those types of tank. So a beginner would have to supplement their information to get started in any of these areas, though they would have more than enough information to decide what type of aquarium they want to tackle. While it is not strictly a "how-to" book, it is filled with useful advice that seems to be lacking in so many books other dealing with aquarium aesthetics. It is particularly useful for guidance in the areas of aquarium (and equipment!) placement, plumbing, selection of aquarium and fish, filtration and lighting.

If you want an aquarium, and have set yourself a $175 budget, this is not the book you need. But if you are someone that is interested in getting into the hobby, and are willing to invest a little money and time in creating a piece of living art in your home, then this is the book you've been waiting for! Or if you are trying to figure out what type of tank you want - freshwater with fish? Freshwater planted? Salt? Reef? This provides great detail around the differences and relative difficulty of owning those types of tanks. And for people like myself, already in the hobby, but can't quite afford some of the truly magnificent tanks showcased in this book, it is still extraordinarily helpful for both the practical advice and truly inspirational examples and case studies it provides.

Books like Takashi Amano's Nature Aquarium World _only_ show you beautiful interior pictures of planted tanks, and Cristell Kasselmann's Aquarium Plants _only_ provide scientific information on FW aquarium plants. That is more than enough to justify the purchase of either IMO. But the Senske's The Inspired Aquarium provides _both_ tons of practical advice _and_ inspiring examples of creating aquariums as living works of art in your home. For me, that was enough reason to run, not walk, to go get the book.

And once in my hand, I could not make myself put it down until I had read it cover-to-cover. Actually the first night I had it, I fell asleep with it in my hands... :icon_wink 

As far as I can tell, this type of book is unique within the hobby, and long overdue. But you decide.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, it seems to be a magnificent book and priced more than fairly. I will be placing my order through Amazon soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Yes, it seems to be a magnificent book and priced more than fairly. I will be placing my order through Amazon soon. :thumbsup:


Make that a ditto. Nice review Scolley!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Holy smokes! Thanks so much scolley!! I am truly honored. Thanks for the review. Would you mind copying that to the Amazon review page? Really really appreciate it!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Only if you update this thread with some pictures... :hihi:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Agree'd ^

I'm dying for some new pics of this tank.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I copied it to Amazon, so as per Wasserpest, I think you owe us some pictures. :icon_wink


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I just placed my order for the book. You definitely owe us some pictures... :hihi:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

And I'm going to order tonight, so you're definately "going" to owe me/us some pictures...:biggrin: LOL


----------



## Planted punk (Mar 10, 2005)

got they pics yet


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

HEY.... Where are the pics!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

OK OK already!!  
Sorry about the delay-- I have been SLAMMED with new projects. These are from a few days ago. Things are coming along nicely, but still far from complete.

Ok, how do you upload pics this week? It is never the same twice it seems. Pls help.

Anybody with advice on how to get an upload that is not so flat and washed out, I would appreciate it. The original of this file is very vibrant and look much nicer than this yellow-pee cast mess that ends up on the thread. I tried pumping up the saturation and it is just not working. This is not really an accurate representation of the tank colors.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

wow. it still looks amazing.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks great to me, very balanced. Good job.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks really natural,amano-styled,love the look of the entire layout.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

the beach effect is great. ever have any problems with gravel movers?


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

the_noobinator said:


> the beach effect is great. ever have any problems with gravel movers?


Thanks. 
Not really much of a problem-- just have to siphon a few granules of Aqua Soil that spills into the sand each week, nothing major.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

good deal. i bet cichlids would rearrange your beach like it's their job.


----------

